# 3 drunk PAX with drinks in their hands.



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Went out chasing guarantees this weekend after not driving since NYE. Get a ping for pick up at a hospital. Get there in 2 min, press arrived. Get a call, where are you? Turns out he placed pin a block and a half from where he was. Go to the bar where he is, had to park in a bad spot, 3 guys with drinks in their hands jump in. I as get out as quick as I can, as cops where everywhere that night. Tell them they can't have alcohol in the car, get out! They begin to argue with me. 

Other drivers let us.
We just paid $10 each for these.
Don't be a dick.

I lost it! Took the front passenger's drink and dumped it on the ground and pulled him out buy his arm. Told the others to get out NOW. They complied. I so wanted to beat their asses. I may go down there next week and see if they are there. Still Pissed!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Take me with you! 

I almost beat the shit outta this dude who just decides to pull on my door handle and jump in my car. Happened in Hollywood once, pulled up to a busy street to pick up "Lisa". As I arrive, these 3 guys walk up and one opens the door and just jumps in. He starts saying are you uber this is for me..I tell him, I'm here for Lisa, this is NOT your uber, get out of my car...he replies: oh come on man..lets just go ...I ask him again, please get out of the car this isn't for you...he still doesn't get out.

I then get out the drivers side, walk around the car to the rear pax side, open the door and tell him "You either get the **** out of my car, or I will pull your ass out" ...of course, with red in my eyes and a nice healthy "ARE YOU A ****EN IDIOT?!" he gladly chose to get out, no questions after. 

I hate some of these sons of *****es. Sometimes I want to accept the ride just so I can drop them off, run to store, grab some eggs and egg the shit out of there house.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I would have called over a cop.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

It helps to keep the car locked and only crack the window a bit. Watch them twist their head and bend to talk to you. After you see your party and they meet your standard then unlock the car. Had a guy call me and yell at my voicemail after I drove off right after I saw him and his friends. He thought I left because of his ethnicity. I didn't wanna explain that it was the three red solo cups. It was kinda funny


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I would avoid touching the customer or his drink in that case. Tell them to get out and call over be of those many cops if needs be. No reason to have any liability issues on your head.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

In Missouri it's not much of an issue.

"Although a driver is prohibited from consuming alcohol while driving,[45] Missouri has no general open container law for vehicles, a characteristic which Missouri shares only with the states of Arkansas, Connecticut, Delaware, Mississippi, Virginia, and West Virginia.[46] Any non-driving vehicle passenger thus is permitted to possess an open container and consume alcohol in Missouri while the vehicle is in motion, although 31 smaller municipalities, the largest being Independence and St. Charles, have local open container laws.[2] The metropolises of St. Louis and Kansas City have no local open container laws, and thus the state law (or lack thereof) governs.[2] This makes it possible for a passenger to drink legally through the entire 250-mile (400 km) trip across Missouri on Interstate 70 between Downtown Kansas City andDowntown St. Louis, only closing his container while passing through the city limits of Independence, Bates City, Columbia, Foristell, and St. Charles.[2]

As a result of having no state open container laws, under the federal Transportation Equity Act for the 21st century of 1999, a percentage of Missouri's federal highway funds is transferred instead to alcohol education programs each year.[2][47] Since 1999, the Missouri General Assembly has considered several bills which would have created open container regimens satisfying the federal law, but each one "failed due to weak legislative support."[2] Anheuser-Busch leads opposition to enacting a passenger open container law.[6]"


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

just drive said:


> It helps to keep the car locked and only crack the window a bit. Watch them twist their head and bend to talk to you. After you see your party and they meet your standard then unlock the car. Had a guy call me and yell at my voicemail after I drove off right after I saw him and his friends. He thought I left because of his ethnicity. I didn't wanna explain that it was the three red solo cups. It was kinda funny


I was told to "grow a pair" here because my doors remained locked until I assess each p/u.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I was told to "grow a pair" here because my doors remained locked until I assess each p/u.


I like the lock the doors and interview the PAX approach. I can't wait to drive off. Maybe I'll drive up 5 feet, stop and waive at them to get in. Then drive 5 more feet and do it again.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I do not understand why drivers go find pax that aren't at the pin. Cancel, and go off line so they don't request you again. 

If a customer doesn't respect you enough to ensure their request is accurate, why in the hell do you think they will respect your car once inside? 

I thank every customer who got the pin wrong for showing their disrespect for me while I still can cancel without having to fight with them. It's a favor they are doing for you. Take it!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I do not understand why drivers go find pax that aren't at the pin. Cancel, and go off line so they don't request you again.
> 
> If a customer doesn't respect you enough to ensure their request is accurate, why in the hell do you think they will respect your car once inside?
> 
> I thank every customer who got the pin wrong for showing their disrespect for me while I still can cancel without having to fight with them. It's a favor they are doing for you. Take it!


Here is why I go get them sometimes.

Believe it or not they aren't always ****ing with you. I have passengers put in the exact address and the system will off set the pin and navigate you to a different location. Some areas in SF the system seems to place the pin on the street behind a location. Put in the address of one hotel on Union Square and it will put you consistently a block away. I onced watched a customer drop a pin on a zoomed in location we were standing at. The pin location on the drive to map was 6 blocks away under a freeway. Know how far that is in SF?

Yes. Some are ****ing with you. Some aren't. Some are just ap stupid and don't operate it very well.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

Funny


UL Driver SF said:


> I would have called over a cop.


Funny


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Funny
> 
> Funny


I did this exact thing to some pax that didn't understand the open container laws in CA. No citations but a new understanding of the law for them.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I was told to "grow a pair" here because my doors remained locked until I assess each p/u.


It takes balls to say no. It's easier to bend and let the pax abuse you. I believe keeping the doors locked until you're ok with the pax is the best way to do it


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

just drive said:


> It takes balls to say no. It's easier to bend and let the pax abuse you. I believe keeping the doors locked until you're ok with the pax is the best way to do it


I'm just amazed at the amount of people that are either a) surprised you verified their name or b) are pissed off about it.

I think this practice sets the tone from the get go (I KNOW who you are and if you want to act like an ass anonymously, go hail a cab).


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UL Driver SF said:


> I did this exact thing to some pax that didn't understand the open container laws in CA. No citations but a new understanding of the law for them.


With breathalysers, why do states think they need to prevent passengers from drinking? Why do people put up with these laws?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Take me with you!
> 
> I almost beat the shit outta this dude who just decides to pull on my door handle and jump in my car. Happened in Hollywood once, pulled up to a busy street to pick up "Lisa". As I arrive, these 3 guys walk up and one opens the door and just jumps in. He starts saying are you uber this is for me..I tell him, I'm here for Lisa, this is NOT your uber, get out of my car...he replies: oh come on man..lets just go ...I ask him again, please get out of the car this isn't for you...he still doesn't get out.
> 
> ...


_This is the reason I keep my doors locked . I unlock once I am at the pick up location. I then exit my vehicle ,go around and visually inspect the people getting into my vehicle. I run X/XL ,Nissan Armada. This prevents people trying to get in with red solo cups etc._


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> With breathalysers, why do states think they need to prevent passengers from drinking? Why do people put up with these laws?


Simple...and I'm surprised at 50 you can't figure this out....

Interlock devices are easily defeated. Happens all the time. We took one and defeated it with a can of compressed air. Air from a scuba tank. Had another person breath into it. Had a person drinking breath into it and it allowed the vehicle to operate. People who are faced with obstacles that make their life difficult tend to put a lot of time figuring how to work around them.

Good think you never had to do anything more difficult than press an on button.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UL Driver SF said:


> Simple...and I'm surprised at 50 you can't figure this out....
> 
> Interlock devices are easily defeated. Happens all the time. We took one and defeated it with a can of compressed air. Air from a scuba tank. Had another person breath into it. Had a person drinking breath into it and it allowed the vehicle to operate. People who are faced with obstacles that make their life difficult tend to put a lot of time figuring how to work around them.
> 
> Good think you never had to do anything more difficult than press an on button.


I ment the cops have breathalysers. Why do people allow states to pass and keep laws that do nothing but restrict their rights?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> I ment the cops have breathalysers. Why do people allow states to pass and keep laws that do nothing but restrict their rights?


^^^
It's not a right to drive, it's a privilege, as stated in every DMV manual / booklet that I ever read.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I do not understand why drivers go find pax that aren't at the pin. Cancel, and go off line so they don't request you again.
> 
> If a customer doesn't respect you enough to ensure their request is accurate, why in the hell do you think they will respect your car once inside?
> 
> I thank every customer who got the pin wrong for showing their disrespect for me while I still can cancel without having to fight with them. It's a favor they are doing for you. Take it!


It doesn't always turn out bad. I had a PAX with a PIN in the wrong place due to the GPS error. It put the Pin on the other side of the highway. It was a pain in the ass to get there after showing up.

But it was a nice sober couple who had a $50 fare from a part of the city that was no where near my house to almost right on my doorstep. Was a great way to end the night and a $10 Tip to boot.

I would have to say out of 10 bad pin drops about 3 of them were trouble. Most of them were long rides to either the airport or across town via the highway.

I guess I must be the lucky ones.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> I ment the cops have breathalysers. Why do people allow states to pass and keep laws that do nothing but restrict their rights?


Again with the stupid. You have no right to drive in California. You also agree to certain things when you get a drivers license here. You also have no right to an open container of alcohol in your car in California.

Again...full ******. You kn what? You are just to stupid to converse with. Good luck.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> It's not a right to drive, it's a privilege, as stated in every DMV manual / booklet that I ever read.


In ca you used to sign a statement explaining this exact thing. I think you still do when you first get a DL


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> In Missouri it's not much of an issue.
> 
> "Although a driver is prohibited from consuming alcohol while driving,[45] Missouri has no general open container law for vehicles, a characteristic which Missouri shares only with the states of Arkansas, Connecticut, Delaware, Mississippi, Virginia, and West Virginia.[46] Any non-driving vehicle passenger thus is permitted to possess an open container and consume alcohol in Missouri while the vehicle is in motion, although 31 smaller municipalities, the largest being Independence and St. Charles, have local open container laws.[2] The metropolises of St. Louis and Kansas City have no local open container laws, and thus the state law (or lack thereof) governs.[2] This makes it possible for a passenger to drink legally through the entire 250-mile (400 km) trip across Missouri on Interstate 70 between Downtown Kansas City andDowntown St. Louis, only closing his container while passing through the city limits of Independence, Bates City, Columbia, Foristell, and St. Charles.[2]
> 
> As a result of having no state open container laws, under the federal Transportation Equity Act for the 21st century of 1999, a percentage of Missouri's federal highway funds is transferred instead to alcohol education programs each year.[2][47] Since 1999, the Missouri General Assembly has considered several bills which would have created open container regimens satisfying the federal law, but each one *"failed due to weak legislative support."**[*2] *Anheuser-Busch *leads opposition to enacting a passenger open container law.[6]"


Wow I didnt know this- - Ya Think Anheuser -Bush has any power down there in its home state??-- -jeeez-this Buds for you!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> It doesn't always turn out bad. I had a PAX with a PIN in the wrong place due to the GPS error. It put the Pin on the other side of the highway. It was a pain in the ass to get there after showing up.
> 
> But it was a nice sober couple who had a $50 fare from a part of the city that was no where near my house to almost right on my doorstep. Was a great way to end the night and a $10 Tip to boot.
> 
> ...


Wait until your rates drop. Toronto is still high enough to keep the quality of rider high. The cheaper the rates get the more the disrespectful people within society become Uber customers. Enjoy your quality while it lasts.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Wait until your rates drop. Toronto is still high enough to keep the quality of rider high. The cheaper the rates get the more the disrespectful people within society become Uber customers. Enjoy your quality while it lasts.


Well I guess I don't see what the rest of the Uber universe is experiencing. Till then I will continue to do my best with false pin drops. Hey they happen to some good people....and they get a free education they can always just type the address. or move the Pin instead of the reliable GPS. Most times it was never a known thing that they could do.

Mind you I have an idea when it is going to go bad....drunk bimbo who can barely speak with loud music and laughing in the background. The only thing that ever keeps me going to those is curiosity. And sometimes I'm the cat who gets killed for it.


----------



## Kasra321 (Jan 26, 2015)

I was in a similar situation once. I told my Pax I can't drive with an open container. I told him to loose the cup, or I have to cancel your ride.
I'd say just keep calm, and don't start driving no matter what. Bit avoid confrontation! First of all, it's not appropriate to touch or pull anyone. Secondly, these are drunk people! They may throw a punch, make a scene or break something. Well of course if anything happens, the law will be behind you. But does it really worth it?
Just insist on not driving, keep your calm, and let them get tired and leave the car! After all, we seat in our cars all day doing nothing! Let them experience what an Uber driver goes through!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UL Driver SF said:


> Again with the stupid. You have no right to drive in California. You also agree to certain things when you get a drivers license here. You also have no right to an open container of alcohol in your car in California.
> 
> Again...full ******. You kn what? You are just to stupid to converse with. Good luck.


Uhhhh, yes, I know. That's what I said. Californians give away their rights like candy regardless of if they make any sense or not.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Went out chasing guarantees this weekend after not driving since NYE. Get a ping for pick up at a hospital. Get there in 2 min, press arrived. Get a call, where are you? Turns out he placed pin a block and a half from where he was. Go to the bar where he is, had to park in a bad spot, 3 guys with drinks in their hands jump in. I as get out as quick as I can, as cops where everywhere that night. Tell them they can't have alcohol in the car, get out! They begin to argue with me.
> 
> Other drivers let us.
> We just paid $10 each for these.
> ...


You are really thinking of going to look for some pax, uber really got you by the nuts, why are you even stressing, apparently you must be new to the taxi business. These guys should have never in the first place gotten in you car, if you did not see them holding drinks in their hands, maybe a visit to the eye doctor should be your next stop. But I am sure you did see them holding those drinks and your uber trained "omg I need this fare" brain did not register the situation fast enough.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Go look for them --?? take it EZ - Now you need a drink more than they do


----------



## Bolympia (Jan 8, 2015)

In Taxis and Limousines in California passengers are allowed to drink alcohol. TNC's and private vehicles I don't know.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Never say, "I'm here to pick up Lisa". Only ask them the name on the account as you cover their view of your phone. I'm lucky. I'm 6' 5" and when I say get out, no one challenges me, lol.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

With the Hourly Guarantee, I tell the PAX that I'll wait as long as it takes for them to finish their drinks. Hourly really helps to take stress out of some of these normally frustrating "WTH are you PAX thinking" moments.

Without the Hourly - I might have said same line about waiting depending on the situation and if they actually asked me the question "Would it be okay if...." Or as likely to ask them if they want to cancel and request a Ride when they are finished or come with me now? Whatever works for them.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Take me with you!
> 
> I almost beat the shit outta this dude who just decides to pull on my door handle and jump in my car. Happened in Hollywood once, pulled up to a busy street to pick up "Lisa". As I arrive, these 3 guys walk up and one opens the door and just jumps in. He starts saying are you uber this is for me..I tell him, I'm here for Lisa, this is NOT your uber, get out of my car...he replies: oh come on man..lets just go ...I ask him again, please get out of the car this isn't for you...he still doesn't get out.
> 
> ...


I learnt to always have my doors locked (kerb side window cracked open) until the pax identifies themselves. Most of my riders are grateful for that. "I dont want a drunk dude taking a free ride on your credit card" is my punch line


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Luberon said:


> I learnt to always have my doors locked (kerb side window cracked open) until the pax identifies themselves. Most of my riders are grateful for that. "I dont want a drunk dude taking a free ride on your credit card" is my punch line


Only in the Midwest I guess, LOL.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Wait until your rates drop. Toronto is still high enough to keep the quality of rider high. The cheaper the rates get the more the disrespectful people within society become Uber customers. Enjoy your quality while it lasts.


Bam. Got hit with the Uber hammer. Looks like I spoke too soon. I'm one of you guys now. Just better looking.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Only in the Midwest I guess, LOL.


I get into "locked doors" mode around midnight when picking up around bars. I had a bad experience with the wrong rider that I had to call the cops on. Even if you ordered the ride but you are too drunk to identify yourself/ have open drinks/ a large company I have the chance to cancel and zip out of sight. 
As an "independent contractor" you are responsible for your personal safety


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Uhhhh, yes, I know. That's what I said. Californians give away their rights like candy regardless of if they make any sense or no


I'm moving this remark to its own thread ... Moron has not done his research and it can be better handled on a thread of people who care to enlighten him ...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/open-container-laws.13243/


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Luberon said:


> I get into "locked doors" mode around midnight when picking up around bars. I had a bad experience with the wrong rider that I had to call the cops on. Even if you ordered the ride but you are too drunk to identify yourself/ have open drinks/ a large company I have the chance to cancel and zip out of sight.
> As an "independent contractor" you are responsible for your personal safety


Well put.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I'm moving this remark to its own thread ... Moron has not done his research and it can be better handled on a thread of people who care to enlighten him ...
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/open-container-laws.13243/


He doesn't understand that you can't give away a right you never had.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I'm moving this remark to its own thread ... Moron has not done his research and it can be better handled on a thread of people who care to enlighten him ...


maybe there is a reason he chose that user name...just saying...

(just a joke man)


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Bam. Got hit with the Uber hammer. Looks like I spoke too soon. I'm one of you guys now. Just better looking.


Now you can say the Uber Metrics in unison with the rest of us. Make eyes look like they are just slightly glassy while looking at the person a few feet in front of you but staring at an object in the distance. Use a monotone voice and say:

" We understand that while Rates go down, that Driver earnings will actually go up"

" We understand that while Rates go down, that Driver earnings will actually go up"

" We understand that while Rates go down, that Driver earnings will actually go up"


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UL Driver SF said:


> He doesn't understand that you can't give away a right you never had.


So you think Californians could never drink in a car?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> So you think Californians could never drink in a car?


Another stupid question. One that doesn't even apply to the context of the subject at hand.

But like the kids of today we will give you a participation trophy so you will feel special.

Keep'em coming.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Go to the new thread I created and you'll find that in California it is not illegal for your passengers to have open containers in the backseat. We were wrong. There are indeed morons among us, and we are them.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UL Driver SF said:


> Another stupid question. One that doesn't even apply to the context of the subject at hand.
> 
> But like the kids of today we will give you a participation trophy so you will feel special.
> 
> Keep'em coming.


Oh, sorry, I thought you said the people never had the right.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Oh, sorry, I thought you said the people never had the right.


They didn't and they still don't. Ypu only get one participation trophy but yer still an idiot.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Go to the new thread I created and you'll find that in California it is not illegal for your passengers to have open containers in the backseat. We were wrong. There are indeed morons among us, and we are them.


I posted this in the other thread....and I will post it here....

You go ahead and do that. Let's us know how much the fine is.

BTW...the fines are per person.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UL Driver SF said:


> They didn't and they still don't. Ypu only get one participation trophy but yer still an idiot.


OK, my bad, I thought all people of age had this right to drink in a car other than the driver until CA passed Vehicle Code sections 23221-23229. I guess I'm wrong.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> OK, my bad, I thought all people of age had this right to drink in a car other than the driver until CA passed Vehicle Code sections 23221-23229. I guess I'm wrong.


Yea....you are wrong. Let me give you the key word again. CONTEXT. Until you get it you will never understand it.

BTW...it's already been stated at least twice in this thread by two different people. Either you missed it, and being intellectually dishonest, or this really isn't an act with you.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UL Driver SF said:


> Yea....you are wrong. Let me give you the key word again. CONTEXT. Until you get it you will never understand it.
> 
> BTW...it's already been stated at least twice in this thread by two different people. Either you missed it, and being intellectually dishonest, or this really isn't an act with you.


Oh, sorry, my bad. I thought never meant not ever. Like, forever. So, what you meant to say is Californians, like all US citizens, DID have that right until the state took it from them without valid reason?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Please don't play this game here. Do it on the other thread. I'm really not in the mood to listen to people who trivialize innocent people dying because Of drunk driving. Go to the other thread and leave this one alone. Please. Both of you.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Oh, sorry, my bad. I thought never meant not ever. Like, forever. So, what you meant to say is Californians, like all US citizens, DID have that right until the state took it from them without valid reason?


This is the last time I will fill you in on what everyone else knows.

You never had the right. It never existed. Why? Because driving is a privilege. Not a right. In California. You can't give up a right you never had. When you get a DL in California you stipulate that you will follow the driving laws in the vehicle code. What's lawful is lawful. What isn't, isn't. It has nothing to do with rights.

Your the one who claims, wrongfully, that there are rights involved here.

If you do t get it, which I'm sure you don't, then I can't help you.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UL Driver SF said:


> This is the last time I will fill you in on what everyone else knows.
> 
> You never had the right. It never existed. Why? Because driving is a privilege. Not a right. In California. You can't give up a right you never had. When you get a DL in California you stipulate that you will follow the driving laws in the vehicle code. What's lawful is lawful. What isn't, isn't. It has nothing to do with rights.
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh, I get it now. Sorry dude. You have to excuse me, I live in the "show me state". Here we usually throw out politicians that try to steal our rights for no reason. It's just a thing we have about freedom and who has the power. Our bad.

Here in backwater country, we thought rights were protected by the constitution and not a piece of paper we are forced to sign. What the **** do we know, though, amIright?

Hey, look, this is all my misunderstanding from being a hillbilly. If you think the guberment has the enumerated right to force of age passengers in a vehicle to not drink responsibly, that sounds like a utopia! Us here varmints wif no education will keep insisting that laws are there to protect society and not to be taken lightly.

Hey, I have a question:

Now that we have a variety of ways to determine if a driver is drinking or above the legal limit extremely accurately unlike when these laws were passed, shouldn't CA recognize that passengers that are drinking are irrelevant to the concern? That, perhaps, allowing them to party has no effect on safety and can actually promote using sober drivers because they don't have to throw away drinks?

I know, it's a crazy and irrational thought that people WILL drink and that having a DD that doesn't impede them actually results in less drunks driving, but, I AM a moron...

Hey, this is funny, I know I'm an idiot, but just think about this: What if the rights belonged to the people. ALL rights except those we willingly surrendered for the good of society and not just for fads and that we STILL retained the right to change laws that became outdated? Is that crazy or what?!

Next thing you know we would be legalizing weed because we realised it didn't make black men rape white women!

Sorry, don't know where I was going there with actually expecting the guberment to serve the people. My bad.

God, am I embarrassed. OF COURSE WEED makes black men rape white women! What was I even thinking?! Marijuana madness! They warned us!

HEY, you want to hear some crazy shit? In backwater hillbilly Missoura we don't have to sign shit to get a license other than the license itself! Is that ****ing crazy?! We don't have to surrender our rights to a bureaucracy just to drive on the roads we ****ing paid for!! Man, this is wild out here. I wish I lived where the smart people were who are so safe and have so little crime because they surrendered their rights.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

Anddd back on topic haha

Had this happen tonight, 3 drunk guys leaving their condo to go out (so they didn't even pay for the drinks). Took them 10 minutes to come down, didn't mind it since I drive for the guarantees. Saw the dreaded solo cups.. First guy opens the door, I tell him nicely "Sorry, no drinks", get the "awww mannn", my usual response "Sorry, Florida law". Drunk #2 starts knocking on my window. Now I know they aren't getting a ride  Drunk 3 "whaaa? nooo alca.. alca.. drinks..?" Drunk 2 "Pssh let's call another driver!". Me "Okay, thanks, have a great night". Happily drove off.

First time I had to cancel due to drinks, I've had it at least 5 times where the pax had drinks and were completely cool with chugging them or just tossing them. Like @SCdave said, on the guarantee? Take your time.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> Anddd back on topic haha
> 
> Had this happen tonight, 3 drunk guys leaving their condo to go out (so they didn't even pay for the drinks). Took them 10 minutes to come down, didn't mind it since I drive for the guarantees. Saw the dreaded solo cups.. First guy opens the door, I tell him nicely "Sorry, no drinks", get the "awww mannn", my usual response "Sorry, Florida law". Drunk #2 starts knocking on my window. Now I know they aren't getting a ride  Drunk 3 "whaaa? nooo alca.. alca.. drinks..?" Drunk 2 "Pssh let's call another driver!". Me "Okay, thanks, have a great night". Happily drove off.
> 
> First time I had to cancel due to drinks, I've had it at least 5 times where the pax had drinks and were completely cool with chugging them or just tossing them. Like @SCdave said, on the guarantee? Take your time.


I'm cool with your plan to deal with it, but how sad is that where you are supposed to live in a free nation and people who have nothing to do with the safe operation of the vehicle, who are actually avoiding drunk driving, get hosed? Does that make any sense?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Chugging them - and then not puking? 

When I riding in taxis and the driver was going too fast for me, I always told them could you please slow down because I just had a big meal. Works like magic


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I'm cool with your plan to deal with it, but how sad is that where you are supposed to live in a free nation and people who have nothing to do with the safe operation of the vehicle, who are actually avoiding drunk driving, get hosed? Does that make any sense?


Can you please re-post this in the thread about this issue? I would love to (not) read all your (trolling) thoughts in there.



Sacto Burbs said:


> Chugging them - and then not puking?
> 
> When I riding in taxis and the driver was going too fast for me, I always told them could you please slow down because I just had a big meal. Works like magic


That is a valid point.. I've been very lucky so far, I will take this into consideration though.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Ahhhhh, I get it now. Sorry dude. You have to excuse me, I live in the "show me state". Here we usually throw out politicians that try to steal our rights for no reason. It's just a thing we have about freedom and who has the power. Our bad.
> 
> Here in backwater country, we thought rights were protected by the constitution and not a piece of paper we are forced to sign. What the **** do we know, though, amIright?
> 
> ...


Anyone else skim this, reading about 6 words of it and wonder "wtf is this guy talking about and why is it here?"


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Ignored him. He wasn't funny.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Ignored him. He wasn't funny.


I was going for scathing sarcasm... no?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2015)

So I pull up in front of this super rich guy's house at 3:00 in the afternoon. He had a small pile of stuff on the sidewalk, thought it must be luggage. Before I realized what was happening he had put his "stuff" in the back seat. That "stuff" consisted of a shotgun (granted it was in a carry bag), a case of ammunition, and a cardboard box full of who knows what. At the same moment I realized what was going on, he jumps in the car with a red Solo cup of beer. Imagine the implications. Claims he was headed to the local Yacht Club, taking his boat out beyond the 3 mile limit to shoot skeet. Really? A stranger in my car with a gun? I told him to get out. I have 2 bottles of industrial police quality mace on order.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

mike888 said:


> So I pull up in front of this super rich guy's house at 3:00 in the afternoon. He had a small pile of stuff on the sidewalk, thought it must be luggage. Before I realized what was happening he had put his "stuff" in the back seat. That "stuff" consisted of a shotgun (granted it was in a carry bag), a case of ammunition, and a cardboard box full of who knows what. At the same moment I realized what was going on, he jumps in the car with a red Solo cup of beer. Imagine the implications. Claims he was headed to the local Yacht Club, taking his boat out beyond the 3 mile limit to shoot skeet. Really? A stranger in my car with a gun? I told him to get out. I have 2 bottles of industrial police quality mace on order.


Wouldn't of been too surprising in Florida.. I wouldn't have any issue with someone legally transporting a weapon in a case, granted that he wasn't trashed. I would have put it in the trunk though, just to avoid any potential issues. If he tossed the cup I would of taken him, who knows, maybe he would of invited you out on the boat?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

mike888 said:


> So I pull up in front of this super rich guy's house at 3:00 in the afternoon. He had a small pile of stuff on the sidewalk, thought it must be luggage. Before I realized what was happening he had put his "stuff" in the back seat. That "stuff" consisted of a shotgun (granted it was in a carry bag), a case of ammunition, and a cardboard box full of who knows what. At the same moment I realized what was going on, he jumps in the car with a red Solo cup of beer. Imagine the implications. Claims he was headed to the local Yacht Club, taking his boat out beyond the 3 mile limit to shoot skeet. Really? A stranger in my car with a gun? I told him to get out. I have 2 bottles of industrial police quality mace on order.


Ocean faring boat owners are often armed. It can get sketchy out there. I suppose it's all about where you live and what you see as the norm. I would have barely noticed he had a gun. Most law abiding citizens here have guns and a rifle or shotgun.

I too would have asked him to put it in the back.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I do not understand why drivers go find pax that aren't at the pin. Cancel, and go off line so they don't request you again.
> 
> If a customer doesn't respect you enough to ensure their request is accurate, why in the hell do you think they will respect your car once inside?
> 
> I thank every customer who got the pin wrong for showing their disrespect for me while I still can cancel without having to fight with them. It's a favor they are doing for you. Take it!


ABSOLUTELY! I started not taking any calls after 3 minutes of the 5 minutes have elapsed. I am not required to take the calls, answer their texts, or direct them in any way.

Uber's policy actually states not to move more than 100 yards from the pin drop location. So I don't, then I cancel.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> ABSOLUTELY! I started not taking any calls after 3 minutes of the 5 minutes have elapsed. I am not required to take the calls, answer their texts, or direct them in any way.
> 
> Uber's policy actually states not to move more than 100 yards from the pin drop location. So I don't, then I cancel.


If the customer is not there when I show up, the ONLY reason I wait is to get the cancel fee. I'm not waiting in the hopes the customer actually shows up. If they show up before the five minutes expire, I'll take them, but they're already at 4 stars when I get to rate them for making me wait. We're NOT paid to wait. There is NOTHING in the fare calculation that covers "waiting".

And if the pickup location is wrong, then Uber needs to fix that issue. We as drivers are paying for leads (Uber's words, not mine). If 10 to 20% of the leads we're paying for are faulty, why is the burden to "fix" them on the driver?..... IT'S NOT! The driver is buying leads from Uber. The driver is Uber's customer. I, the customer, am not fixing Uber's faulty leads I'm paying for. If I get a faulty lead, I only sit at the pickup location to get the cancel fee so I don't lose what Uber's faulty lead cost me to get there. If that results in an upset rider, then "Hey Uber, how about fixing the Uber user app so that Uber users can get the pickup location right and stop sending drivers on wild goose chases!!!!"


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> If the customer is not there when I show up, the ONLY reason I wait is to get the cancel fee. I'm not waiting in the hopes the customer actually shows up. If they show up before the five minutes expire, I'll take them, but they're already at 4 stars when I get to rate them for making me wait. We're NOT paid to wait. There is NOTHING in the fare calculation that covers "waiting".
> 
> And if the pickup location is wrong, then Uber needs to fix that issue. We as drivers are paying for leads (Uber's words, not mine). If 10 to 20% of the leads we're paying for are faulty, why is the burden to "fix" them on the driver?..... IT'S NOT! The driver is buying leads from Uber. The driver is Uber's customer. I, the customer, am not fixing Uber's faulty leads I'm paying for. If I get a faulty lead, I only sit at the pickup location to get the cancel fee so I don't lose what Uber's faulty lead cost me to get there. If that results in an upset rider, then "Hey Uber, how about fixing the Uber user app so that Uber users can get the pickup location right and stop sending drivers on wild goose chases!!!!"


I could also say why don't drivers use their heads at times and go to the address they are given. Can go both ways from my experience it's a 50/50 split on bad design and dumb drivers. Difference is drivers are given all the tools needed to figure it out. A phone number a map, and address sometimes.

Sounds like a lot of hand holding if you ask me and not a lot of action that in any other job someone would fire that individual for not taking any initiative.

I'm not calling you out specifically but if we are going to make gripes on things lets look at the whole picture objectively.

Guess you can expect less of Uber drivers and more of professionals in the future.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

I can understand the frustration from bad pin locations (as I am often frustrated) but if rather have a fare than the $3-4 we get from the cancellation. Some of my best fares have been where there was originally a bad pin location and after a quick call and very short hop around the corner I got apologizes and a good fare so while it is frustrating is rather make money than not


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I could also say why don't drivers use their heads at times and go to the address they are given. Can go both ways from my experience it's a 50/50 split on bad design and dumb drivers. Difference is drivers are given all the tools needed to figure it out. A phone number a map, and address sometimes.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of hand holding if you ask me and not a lot of action that in any other job someone would fire that individual for not taking any initiative.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what your experience is where you work, but for the most part when a faulty lead is sent to a driver where I work the pin and the address match. The only place I've seen different ones is in housing subdivisions under construction, which makes sense that the mapping of the subdivision may not be up to date and accurate. There's not much Uber, Google, or the passenger can do about that. When the pin and the address are different, I try both. That's a rare occurrence however.

As for using "tools needed to figure it out", that's what I mean when I say it's not my job to fix. I used to. I was a bend over at all costs driver like you in my early days. But not anymore. I'm paying Uber for these leads. The leads are faulty. Uber has the tools to fix this, but they intentionally don't. When the pickup location and the user's GPS location are off, Uber could prompt the user about the issue, just like drivers are prompted when we have to click arrive when we're not right next to the pin. Uber already has the code to fix this. Again, they choose not to... so I'm not going to fix the faulty lead either.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Went out chasing guarantees this weekend after not driving since NYE. Get a ping for pick up at a hospital. Get there in 2 min, press arrived. Get a call, where are you? Turns out he placed pin a block and a half from where he was. Go to the bar where he is, had to park in a bad spot, 3 guys with drinks in their hands jump in. I as get out as quick as I can, as cops where everywhere that night. Tell them they can't have alcohol in the car, get out! They begin to argue with me.
> 
> Other drivers let us.
> We just paid $10 each for these.
> ...


Congrats for having the whatever it takes to do this. They deserved it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> I can understand the frustration from bad pin locations (as I am often frustrated) but if rather have a fare than the $3-4 we get from the cancellation. Some of my best fares have been where there was originally a bad pin location and after a quick call and very short hop around the corner I got apologizes and a good fare so while it is frustrating is rather make money than not


Most of my less than 5 ratings have come from bad pin locations. Most pax assume it's the driver's fault.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I'm not sure what your experience is where you work, but for the most part when a faulty lead is sent to a driver where I work the pin and the address match. The only place I've seen different ones is in housing subdivisions under construction, which makes sense that the mapping of the subdivision may not be up to date and accurate. There's not much Uber, Google, or the passenger can do about that. When the pin and the address are different, I try both. That's a rare occurrence however.
> 
> As for using "tools needed to figure it out", that's what I mean when I say it's not my job to fix. I used to. I was a bend over at all costs driver like you in my early days. But not anymore. I'm paying Uber for these leads. The leads are faulty. Uber has the tools to fix this, but they intentionally don't. When the pickup location and the user's GPS location are off, Uber could prompt the user about the issue, just like drivers are prompted when we have to click arrive when we're not right next to the pin. Uber already has the code to fix this. Again, they choose not to... so I'm not going to fix the faulty lead either.


So how is it you know they have the code to fix this. I met with another entrepreneur about 2 months ago who has been working on software for the last 10 years to accurately map GPS software for smartphone parking. You pull up and your phone will know if you are in a spot or not and if there is even a fire hydrant and warn the user they are in a no parking zone.

To his own confession he stated that the software was not ready for prime time yet as areas with tall buildings and many other factors can effect the GPS signal. It's far from accurate. Also people try and hail in the middle of winter indoors. And we all know how that works. No amount of software will account for GPS related issues. Not on $200 smartphones.

Most accurate equipment that is used to do surveys that have GPS systems in them cost tens of thousands of $$$$. And that kind of tech will make this service cost prohibitive.

So what makes you think Uber has a solution?


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Most of my less than 5 ratings have come from bad pin locations. Most pax assume it's the driver's fault.


This is where you have to educate. I start off by telling them on the phone (when I am getting accurate location) that uber pin drops have been off that's why I am calling to find out exactly where they are. Then when I get there I show them the original pin drop on the drivers map so they can see where it was since it stays on there until you start trip. Then I tell them most drivers would have cancelled and left but I didn't want to do that to them since they have somewhere to go. Makes me look like a hero for getting them. I get the fare and they are happy. Have got 97% 5 star ratings in the last month.gotta work smart and use everything to your advantage


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> I can understand the frustration from bad pin locations (as I am often frustrated) but if rather have a fare than the $3-4 we get from the cancellation. Some of my best fares have been where there was originally a bad pin location and after a quick call and very short hop around the corner I got apologizes and a good fare so while it is frustrating is rather make money than not


I'll take the $5 cancel fee over the most likely $4 fare with a stupid ass drunk PAX that can't place pin. I'm not talking about wrong corner or down the street. I'm talking about the drunks that place the pin at their home when they're out at a club. Has happened to me a dozen times.

Guarantee Game Hint: When you get to the pin and is clearly wrong location, don't cancel after 5 min. Wait and let the PAX do it. Good for 20-50 min. You still get the $5, although who cares, your "working the system".


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Uber has a solution because they control the app. Their developers know the limitations of GPS and choose to allow people to rely solely on it. They could easily implement a confirm your location via a street view image, re typing address, pulling up business name from map record, or other ideas I've seen suggested on this forum. It's never going to be perfect all the time, but Uber could definitely put in a better effort on this front.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Went out chasing guarantees this weekend after not driving since NYE. Get a ping for pick up at a hospital. Get there in 2 min, press arrived. Get a call, where are you? Turns out he placed pin a block and a half from where he was. Go to the bar where he is, had to park in a bad spot, 3 guys with drinks in their hands jump in. I as get out as quick as I can, as cops where everywhere that night. Tell them they can't have alcohol in the car, get out! They begin to argue with me.
> 
> Other drivers let us.
> We just paid $10 each for these.
> ...


Don't forget your hammer. I'm kidding. That sucks. Don't go looking for trouble tho.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So how is it you know they have the code to fix this. I met with another entrepreneur about 2 months ago who has been working on software for the last 10 years to accurately map GPS software for smartphone parking. You pull up and your phone will know if you are in a spot or not and if there is even a fire hydrant and warn the user they are in a no parking zone.
> 
> To his own confession he stated that the software was not ready for prime time yet as areas with tall buildings and many other factors can effect the GPS signal. It's far from accurate. Also people try and hail in the middle of winter indoors. And we all know how that works. No amount of software will account for GPS related issues. Not on $200 smartphones.
> 
> ...


Try to click arrive when you are not near the pin. Uber prompts a warning to you that your location as a driver is not near the pickup location request.

All Uber has to do is use this same code to prompt a warning to the user that their location as a passanger is not near the pickup location request. It's the exact same process in the code, just substituting the driver with the user.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> This is where you have to educate. I start off by telling them on the phone (when I am getting accurate location) that uber pin drops have been off that's why I am calling to find out exactly where they are. Then when I get there I show them the original pin drop on the drivers map so they can see where it was since it stays on there until you start trip. Then I tell them most drivers would have cancelled and left but I didn't want to do that to them since they have somewhere to go. Makes me look like a hero for getting them. I get the fare and they are happy. Have got 97% 5 star ratings in the last month.gotta work smart and use everything to your advantage


I am educating.... I as a customer of Uber am educating Uber that a good chunk of their leads are faulty. I don't get paid to educate Uber's users. I've tried to educate passengers and it leads to low ratings. People don't want to be educated.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Try to click arrive when you are not near the pin. Uber prompts a warning to you that your location as a driver is not near the pickup location request.
> 
> All Uber has to do is use this same code to prompt a warning to the user that their location as a passanger is not near the pickup location request. It's the exact same process in the code, just substituting the driver with the user.


So how does that help. I have PAX I ask to move away from a crowd. If this was true then they would be constantly warned. Sorry I still think you need to play each situation different and a single call can in most cases work better.

Also Drivers info is always moving. Users are fixed. It would be better to update both in real time. You have PIN and the movement of the rider. But that may bring up security issues.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I am educating.... I as a customer of Uber am educating Uber that a good chunk of their leads are faulty. I don't get paid to educate Uber's users. I've tried to educate passengers and it leads to low ratings. People don't want to be educated.


I agree we shouldn't have to be educating , that is ubers job. But when I am doing surge pricing or there was a problem with the pick up location , I'd rather educaye them and not get the stupid rating ding. Plus it kills time during the ride and there is less time for all their other questions they ask


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> So how does that help. I have PAX I ask to move away from a crowd. If this was true then they would be constantly warned. Sorry I still think you need to play each situation different and a single call can in most cases work better.
> 
> Also Drivers info is always moving. Users are fixed. It would be better to update both in real time. You have PIN and the movement of the rider. But that may bring up security issues.


The warning is merited in that case. The user knows he is requesting a pickup location different from his current location.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> If the customer is not there when I show up, the ONLY reason I wait is to get the cancel fee. I'm not waiting in the hopes the customer actually shows up. If they show up before the five minutes expire, I'll take them, but they're already at 4 stars when I get to rate them for making me wait. We're NOT paid to wait. There is NOTHING in the fare calculation that covers "waiting".
> 
> And if the pickup location is wrong, then Uber needs to fix that issue. We as drivers are paying for leads (Uber's words, not mine). If 10 to 20% of the leads we're paying for are faulty, why is the burden to "fix" them on the driver?..... IT'S NOT! The driver is buying leads from Uber. The driver is Uber's customer. I, the customer, am not fixing Uber's faulty leads I'm paying for. If I get a faulty lead, I only sit at the pickup location to get the cancel fee so I don't lose what Uber's faulty lead cost me to get there. If that results in an upset rider, then "Hey Uber, how about fixing the Uber user app so that Uber users can get the pickup location right and stop sending drivers on wild goose chases!!!!"


My favorite part about this is that Uber doesn't actually WANT you to find the passenger either.

Why would they?

Uber get their $2 from the cancellation, times 1 million passengers, etc. etc. It's fast and easy money for everyone involved, except the drunk Pax, who won't remember anyhow.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I could also say why don't drivers use their heads at times and go to the address they are given. Can go both ways from my experience it's a 50/50 split on bad design and dumb drivers. Difference is drivers are given all the tools needed to figure it out. A phone number a map, and address sometimes.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of hand holding if you ask me and not a lot of action that in any other job someone would fire that individual for not taking any initiative.
> 
> ...


I asked Uber about address vs. pin location and they said to Follow the Pin drop, not the exact address.

Just FYI. Oh, and my market has a $10 Cancellation Fee ($8 after Uber's cut), so it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> My favorite part about this is that Uber doesn't actually WANT you to find the passenger either.
> 
> Why would they?
> 
> Uber get their $2 from the cancellation, times 1 million passengers, etc. etc. It's fast and easy money for everyone involved, except the drunk Pax, who won't remember anyhow.


Are you saying Uber will potentially turn down a $30 Ride or the Pax moves to a Taxi as Uber is considered unreliable? Somehow I have doubts on your logic.

If you know different show me an email form Uber stating this.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I am educating.... I as a customer of Uber am educating Uber that a good chunk of their leads are faulty. I don't get paid to educate Uber's users. I've tried to educate passengers and it leads to low ratings. People don't want to be educated.


ABSOLUTELY!!!

I see this a lot in the forums. Drivers trying to tell Pax what to do, only leads to bad ratings.

I have done 500 trips and seen the same guy, One time. So all your educating is worthless, lost.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> I asked Uber about address vs. pin location and they said to Follow the Pin drop, not the exact address.
> 
> Just FYI. Oh, and my market has a $10 Cancellation Fee ($8 after Uber's cut), so it's pretty awesome.


I received the same response before. This was when there was no real address and just a range. I also received another email from Uber saying go to the address and use the PIN only as secondary. So you tell me...must be the reps choice what to do. Don't bother asking for the proof...It was the first few weeks I was driving and we were getting shafted with the cancels.

With those cancel fees you will make more money for the drive. So I see the incentive.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Are you saying Uber will potentially turn down a $30 Ride or the Pax moves to a Taxi as Uber is considered unreliable? Somehow I have doubts on your logic.
> 
> If you know different show me an email form Uber stating this.


No ride equals no time. A million in cancelled rides is a million with no overhead, no time lost for drivers. It's infinite return on investment.

Plus average trip (in Boston) is $7 - $12. Boston's cancellation fee is $10. See what I mean?

$30 Rides don't happen that often.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> No ride equals no time. A million in cancelled rides is a million with no overhead, no time lost for drivers. It's infinite return on investment.
> 
> Plus average trip (in Boston) is $7 - $12. Boston's cancellation fee is $10. See what I mean?
> 
> $30 Rides don't happen that often.


Canceled rides without good reason also get reversed and then they need to pay the driver and the Pax gets a credit. So you are assuming all Pax don't fight the charges. Based on what I have seen on Twitter there are a lot of cancels happening. And a lot being dealt with.

Also long term a happy customer is a repeat customer. I don't think when Uber does not deliver you will see repeats.

But I get your theory on the subject. And I can see Uber dropping cancel fees as their next rate cuts. Most areas are only $5


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Canceled rides without good reason also get reversed and then they need to pay the driver and the Pax gets a credit. So you are assuming all Pax don't fight the charges. Based on what I have seen on Twitter there are a lot of cancels happening. And a lot being dealt with.
> 
> Also long term a happy customer is a repeat customer. I don't think when Uber does not deliver you will see repeats.
> 
> But I get your theory on the subject. And I can see Uber dropping cancel fees as their next rate cuts. Most areas are only $5


I used to log a customer support request after every cancelled ride. Just CYA, so if the Pax tried to fight, Uber would already have my response.

Will Uber let me know if a charge is reversed/modified? My guess is no, I have not gotten a email in 500 trips, and I'm sure I've had one or two changes.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> No ride equals no time. A million in cancelled rides is a million with no overhead, no time lost for drivers. It's infinite return on investment.
> 
> Plus average trip (in Boston) is $7 - $12. Boston's cancellation fee is $10. See what I mean?
> 
> $30 Rides don't happen that often.


This doesn't make sense. They have no overhead whether you cancel or take a trip. Uber takes their 20% and that's it. The infrastructure is already in place. For every trip, uber is getting the srf and the 20% which I'm almost sure will beat 90% of cancel fees they get (uber gets $1-$2) so I would think uber would prefer the rides since it would make them more money.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Are you saying Uber will potentially turn down a $30 Ride or the Pax moves to a Taxi as Uber is considered unreliable? Somehow I have doubts on your logic.
> 
> If you know different show me an email form Uber stating this.


Uber makes $6.80 on a $30 fare. However Uber makes $8.40 on three $10 fares.

Uber wants quantity, not quality. Uber wants a higher amount of lower fares. Three $4 fares in a drivers hour produces 50% more revenue to Uber than one $12 fare in a drivers hour. This is why Uber managers are so focused on increasing trips per hour. Every trip Uber gets the first dollar. Quality fares ties up the drivers... and so do pax who make drivers wait and no shows. Uber already has its $1 at the 5 minute mark so it would be better for Uber for the driver to cancel and get pinged with it's next $1 for Uber. If the driver waited for the rider, the trip would have to go 5 miles before Uber get's it's next dollar. It's quicker for Uber to earn it's next dollar by making the driver available for the next pax. The 20% on the mileage and time is the slow way Uber makes revenue.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> This doesn't make sense. They have no overhead whether you cancel or take a trip. Uber takes their 20% and that's it. The infrastructure is already in place. For every trip, uber is getting the srf and the 20% which I'm almost sure will beat 90% of cancel fees they get (uber gets $1-$2) so I would think uber would prefer the rides since it would make them more money.


Not to mention every completed ride is a returned customer. Every cancel is a potential customer moving to another method of travel. (Mind you with some drivers a completed ride can chase them to other forms as well)


----------

